# you know...........



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

so i'm starting to think that all of religion and the belief in a god is all a mass delusion..... a coping mechanism. a way to survive.


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> so i'm starting to think that all of religion and the belief in a god is all a mass delusion..... a coping mechanism. a way to survive.


maybe that thought is a coping mechanism for not getting what you want from God


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought most people knew this anyway? No big deal you either believe or you don't.


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

Fluke said:


> I thought most people knew this anyway? No big deal you either believe or you don't.


same here fluke !!!


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

A lot of people think religion is just a way to feel safe and comforted, which is true. But many religions believe in Hell, and that is not a safe and comforting idea, IMO. Not trying to offend anyone, just saying. There is more behind religion than feeling "better". It's about faith even when times are hard.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Gott ist tot.
Gott bleibt tot. 
Und wir haben ihn getötet.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> Gott ist tot.
> Gott bleibt tot.
> Und wir haben ihn getötet.


Viele wollen nicht wirklich Gott
Ebenso viele wollen nicht wirklich einen Partner - zu restriktiv ... Könnte in der Tat etwas kosten.
So 'töten' und ihn loszuwerden, das Problem
Und glauben, dass wir unsterblich sind und bedürfen keiner ein
Freiheit - die größte Täuschung


----------



## Soundless Silence (Jul 4, 2012)

"Mass Delusion". Based off the fact that you *believe* this - is not the joke on you too, then? If 'delusion' is something imaginary *thought to be real*, does this not include your own belief? Or are you in some way justified to have a belief about other people because they are having a belief that is not yours? What do you believe belief is? Can you answer a question you ask yourself with an answer you yourself believe to be real? Well then, what do you know? Will you take other people's word for it? What do they know? They also believe in things too. Does anyone actually know? If you intuitively know the answers to these questions, you would not have written your post, because you would know that what makes belief is not knowing something, but believing one knows is prolonging the delusion. Know what you believe, and not the other way around.

I am not asking you this for my own sake, I'm posing these as rhetorical questions for you to start a quick thought process in yourself about your own system of capabilities and limitations.


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

Regardless of wether God exists or not, people's brains have been programmed to behave as if God does exist, and that is their reality. No one is born with belief, it's something that is taught.

Even when someone reaches an age where they learn things that critical thinking, many find discomfort in the rather harsh and cold reality that this universe was not made for them. So they cling to faith as a way to cope, or really as a way to just ignore this. It doesn't change the way thigns actually are, and I actually find the meaninglessness of it all rather soothing.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I had that thought before but I also kept myself from talking about this with religious people because we have to respect other people's beliefs, I was never really into religious stuff, when I was younger I used to pray when I felt down but as I grew up I noticed that I wasn't getting much help and the entire world was suffering, that just won't let me believe, I actually tried to force myself to believe but trust me that is not possible, and I kinda envy the ones who do believe because they have someone who's always there for them... I guess we have to learn how to live with what we have


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

its all bloody real


----------



## Ssammoh (Aug 11, 2012)

that just means you are athiest. Thats all. No more, no less.

Athiest people often try to make their lack of belief sound special by phrasing it like this.


----------

